# Just Started



## Shaunlewis (26/6/14)

The gf got me a twisp today.didnt expect much,but went out for the match and only hade vape.btw 9 years of smoking.So amped!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

Awesomesauce!! Me thinks you are in for one hell of a ride from here on ..


----------



## crack2483 (26/6/14)

You just put your foot down on the express elevator to awesome. Well done @Shaunlewis

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

lol hold on tight  

I hope you enjoy your vaping journey! Welcome to the family!




Just so you know, you need a Reo. (this will make sense later)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

Shaunlewis said:


> The gf got me a twisp today.didnt expect much,but went out for the match and only hade vape.btw 9 years of smoking.So amped!!!!!!


Wishing you a warm Welcome @Shaunlewis.. You have made the right decision and will most probably get addicted to this forum. Happy Vaping


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

Always good to hear stories like this, vaping really makes quitting smokes easy.


----------



## Yiannaki (26/6/14)

Woot! Congrats and good luck on the vaping journey 

It only gets easier, and tastier I might add 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/6/14)

Welcome to the forum @Shaunlewis 
We have a great place here. 

And all the best for your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (27/6/14)

Welcome !!!! Trust me from 1 new member to another this is the place to bee


----------



## Shaunlewis (29/6/14)

update.5 days smoke free.breathing improved.and not smelling like a hobo's ass

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

Shaunlewis said:


> update.5 days smoke free.breathing improved.and not smelling like a hobo's ass


 
It just gets better bro.


----------

